# Posenrute und Rolle gesucht



## Timmey93 (5. März 2021)

Hey Leute, 

ich suche für meinen Vater zum Geburtstag ein Geschenk. Nun soll es eine Posenrute mit Rolle sein. Er hat seinen Fischerreischein erst frisch und möchte langsam mit dem Thema beginnen. 
Da Ihr aber sicherlich mehr Erfahrung mit Matchruten habt, könnt ihr mir sicher eure Erfahrungen mitteilen. 
Kostenpunkt für Rute und Rolle lege ich mal 100€ fest. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## rhinefisher (5. März 2021)

Diese Rolle als 40000xgfi








						Shimano Stationärrolle Sahara FJ günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Shimano Stationärrolle Sahara FJ günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de
				



Und diese Rute in 390cm








						Kogha Matchrute Matchfighter Carbon günstig kaufen - Askari Angelshop
					

Kogha Matchrute Matchfighter Carbon günstig kaufen. in großer Auswahl. ✓ Europas führender Angelshop ✓ Kostenlose Rücklieferung




					www.angelsport.de
				



Das ist wirklich gut und universell....


----------



## Blueser (5. März 2021)

Zielfisch, Gewässerart?


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (6. März 2021)

Suchst Du allgemein eine Rute zum Posenfischen oder aber tatsächlich eine klassische Matchrute? Eine feine Matchrute macht in kundigen Händen viel Spaß, allerdings sind diese Ruten tatsächlich dann auch eher für die feine Angelei und dünne Schnüre ausgelegt. Vielleicht nicht unbedingt das Ideale für einen Angelanfänger?

Soll es trotzdem eine Matche sein, so lässt sich grob sagen, dass die Rutenlängen in der Regel zwischen 3,60m, 3,90m oder 4,20m liegen. Für mich stellt hier eine 3,90er Rute einen guten Kompromiss dar, jedenfalls habe ich mich damals ebenfalls für die goldene Mitte entschieden und war damit auch sehr zufrieden. Was das Wurfgewicht anbelangt ist das bei einer klassischen Matchrute nicht allzu hoch, wir sprechen hier von bis zu 15g bei einer leichten Matchrute oder aber von 15 bis 20g bei etwas "schwereren" Modellen. Als Anfänger würde ich dann eher zu den etwas schwereren Modellen greifen. Teleskopmatchruten gibt es zwar auch aber gerade bei diesen feinen Rutenblanks stellt eine solche Telerute immer einen Kompromiss dar, für wirklich spaßig halte ich bei Matchruten eigentlich nur Steckruten.

Matchruten in der von Dir anvisierten Preisklasse gibt es von vielen Herstellern. Ich habe mich damals für eine preisgünstige Matche von der Firma Browning entschieden. Ich denke bei Friedfischruten macht man mit diesem Hersteller nichts verkehrt, auch bei den günstigeren Preisklassen nicht.

Vielleicht könnte das etwas für Dich bzw. deinen Vater sein?

https://www.angelplatz.de/browning-3-90m-black-magic-cfx-match-20g--az1943

Wobei ich diese Ausführung für noch etwas geeigneter halte, da sie über ein etwas höheres Wurfgewicht verfügt und damit eher in die Richtung einer allgemeinen Posenrute zum Angeln auf Friedfische geht.

https://www.angelplatz.de/browning-3-90m-black-magic-cfx-match-h-35g--az1944

Dann bleiben Dir also noch gute 50,00€ für eine Rolle, warum nicht auch da zu einer Browning greifen?
Ich persönlich habe schon immer Frontbremsrollen vorgezogen, natürlich kann man aber auch Rollen mit Heckbremse fischen.

https://www.angelplatz.de/browning-black-magic-fd-440--rz0479

https://www.angelplatz.de/browning-black-magic-msf-340--rz0793

Viel Spaß & Erfolg beim Finden einer schönen Matchruten-Combo.


----------



## keinangelprofi (6. März 2021)

Ich orakel mal: das wird so nix.
Ohne Erfahrung und ohne zu wissen, was man eigentlich will irgendwelches Zeug im I-Net zusammenzukaufen ist schwierig.
Lass dich mal beim Händler deines Vertrauens beraten, der eure Gewässer kennt. Notfalls schenk ihm erst mal einen Gutschein, bis die Geschäfte wieder aufmachen.


----------



## Thomas. (6. März 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Zielfisch, Gewässerart?


Zielfisch, Tippe ich mal auf Hecht, Karpfen und Wels.
Gewässerart. Tippe ich, Flüsse wie Rhein, Elbe, Donau usw.


Timmey93 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> ich suche für meinen Vater zum Geburtstag ein Geschenk. Nun soll es eine* Posenrute* mit Rolle sein.* Er hat seinen Fischerreischein erst frisch und möchte langsam mit dem Thema beginnen.*
> Da Ihr aber sicherlich mehr Erfahrung mit *Matchruten* habt, könnt ihr mir sicher eure Erfahrungen mitteilen.
> ...


die Tipps von @rhinefisher und @Bankside Dreamer sind mehr als Okay, bei einer Match, Float Combo von um die 100€ muss man keine Wissenschaft machen.


----------



## rhinefisher (6. März 2021)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Ich orakel mal: das wird so nix.
> Ohne Erfahrung und ohne zu wissen, was man eigentlich will irgendwelches Zeug im I-Net zusammenzukaufen ist schwierig.
> Lass dich mal beim Händler deines Vertrauens beraten, der eure Gewässer kennt. Notfalls schenk ihm erst mal einen Gutschein, bis die Geschäfte wieder aufmachen.



Doch, das geht schon.
Es gibt massig Gerät, das man so ziehmlich immer und überall verwenden kann.
Diese Khoga Rute z.B. ist recht stramm und lässt sich von Rotauge bis Zander auf fast alles verwenden.
Bei den Händlern wird man als Anfänger meist bloß abgezockt - da ist es schon sehr vernünftig, wenn man sich hier beraten lässt.. .


----------



## Michael.S (6. März 2021)

Na ich weis nicht ob ich an Rhein Donau oder Elbe mit der Pose Angeln möchte , Posenangeln ist mehr was für Stillwasser , da würde ich eher eine Grundrute suchen


----------



## Blueser (6. März 2021)

Ohne dass der TE die Ansprüche hier nennt, wird das nur ein Rätselraten.


----------



## rhinefisher (6. März 2021)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Na ich weis nicht ob ich an Rhein Donau oder Elbe mit der Pose Angeln möchte , Posenangeln ist mehr was für Stillwasser , da würde ich eher eine Grundrute suchen



Ich glaube der Thomas hat da bloß gescherzt...


----------



## Thomas. (6. März 2021)

Blueser schrieb:


> Ohne dass der TE die Ansprüche hier nennt, wird das nur ein Rätselraten.


was für Ansprüche, mit einer Match fische ich am See oder in einem kleinen langsam fliesenden Fluss mit Pose(nicht viel tiefer als Rutenlänge) auf Friedfisch die nicht größer als ein Satzkarpfen sind.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (6. März 2021)

Was klassische Matchruten _- die mit den typischen langen Stegen an den Rutenringen* -_ anbelangt, da ist der Einsatzzweck doch von vornherein relativ speziell bzw. begrenzt. Eben Ruten zum Fischen mit feinen Montagen und Schnüren, auf eher kleinere Fische bis max. zu großen Brassen und vielleicht noch den erwähnten einen oder anderen Satzkarpfen. Klassisch mit der Feststellpose, wobei Laufposen natürlich auch kein Hindernis darstellen. Das Stillwasser, der eher gemächlich dahinfließende Fluss aber auch Kanäle und Hafenbecken scheinen mir die passenden Reviere zu sein. In wirklich starker Strömung greift man wohl eher zu etwas kräftigeren Posenruten, um etwa eine entsprechend große Avon-Pose treiben zu lassen. Mit dem klassischen stationären Matchangeln bzw. Wagglerfischen hat das aber nicht mehr direkt etwas zu tun.

_*__Fun Fact: _Damit die in der Regel sehr feinen Hauptschnüre genügend Abstand zum Rutenblank haben und im nassen Zustand nicht so schnell an ihm kleben bleiben. (Der eine oder andere Anfänger wird um diesen "Fun Fact" eventuell noch nicht wissen und sich daher fragen, warum diese Ruten stets solche seltsamen Rutenringe haben?)


----------



## Forelle74 (6. März 2021)

Timmey93 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> ich suche für meinen Vater zum Geburtstag ein Geschenk. Nun soll es eine Posenrute mit Rolle sein. Er hat seinen Fischerreischein erst frisch und möchte langsam mit dem Thema beginnen.
> Da Ihr aber sicherlich mehr Erfahrung mit Matchruten habt, könnt ihr mir sicher eure Erfahrungen mitteilen.
> ...


Hi
Falls du bei der "reinen " Matchrute bleibst kann ich dir auch die Blackrod 390 von Decathlon empfehlen.





						Matchrute Blackrod Match Light 390
					

Matchrute Blackrod Match Light 390. Zum Matchangeln mit Posen bis 10 g.  Nur €49.99




					www.decathlon.de
				



Die gibts auch noch als Medium Version.

Ich hab die verlinkte light.
Eine feine Rute die auch mit Satzern locker fertig wird.
Mein Haupteinsatzgebiet sind Fische wie Schleien und Brassen bei unseren Waldweihern.
Aber n Karpfen geht da auch gern hin.
Man darf aber kein Fable für Markennamen haben  .
Aber sonst kann man sie bedenkenlos empfehlen.
Ne Ninja drauf und fertig. 
Dann bleibst unter 100€ und kannst noch ne Schnur stiften.
Grüße Michi


----------



## Thomas. (6. März 2021)

Forelle74 schrieb:


> Hi
> Falls du bei der "reinen " Matchrute bleibst kann ich dir auch die Blackrod 390 von Decathlon empfehlen.
> 
> 
> ...


auf dem Papier sieht die für den Kurs gut aus, 220gr. bei 3,90m ist nicht schlecht für den Preis


----------



## Forelle74 (6. März 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> auf dem Papier sieht die für den Kurs gut aus, 220gr. bei 3,90m ist nicht schlecht für den Preis


Ich bin jetzt nicht so der ganz große Experte für Match Ruten.
Hab Hauptsächlich Float-, und Forellen Ruten.
Und natürlich sämtliche Karpfen Geräte.
Hab  mir die Matchrute eigentlich nur zum Schleien Angeln besorgt. 
Da wollt ich keine so teure Rute.
Und ich hab nen Decathlon in der Nähe.
Da zahlt man auch keine Versandkosten wenn mans ins Geschäft liefern lässt.
Ich find sie leicht,und nicht zu schwabbelig. 
Hab ne Sweepfire drauf.
Die reicht für die Zielfische und wiegt nicht so arg viel.


----------



## Timmey93 (6. März 2021)

Hey, 

entschuldigt bitte die späte Antwort. 
Das ist doch schon viel Input hier, aber als Einsatzgebiet gibt es eigentlich nur Seen. 
Zielfisch wird maximal mal ein Karpfen sein für den Anfang. 
Wusste garnicht, dass sich Match- und Posenrute doch so unterscheiden. 
Denke eine Rute an die er eine Pose dranhängen kann, mit der auch ein kleinerer Karpfen Spaß macht, tut es für den Anfang allemal.


----------



## Forelle74 (6. März 2021)

Timmey93 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> entschuldigt bitte die späte Antwort.
> Das ist doch schon viel Input hier, aber als Einsatzgebiet gibt es eigentlich nur Seen.
> ...


Dann nimm eher ne Float Rute.
Allerdings gibt's da auch ewig viel Auswahl.
ZB: https://www.amazon.de/Daiwa-Aqualit...t=&hvlocphy=9042445&hvtargid=pla-699565513816
Wurde hier schon oft als tauglich empfohlen.
Ich hab aber die große Schwester,  die Daiwa Aqualite Power Float.
Auch ein feiner Stock,  grad wenns um Karpfen geht.
Da bekommst bestimmt noch paar gute Ruten Empfehlungen.
Gruß Michi


----------



## nostradamus (6. März 2021)

Hi,
ich war bis eben auch auf der Suche nach einer kleinen Rolle (mit Kampfbremse) für das feine fischen und dank der guten Beratung von Nordlichtangler habe ich mir die Shimano Sahara RD angesehen und die Rolle sah wirklich gut aus! 
(Danke Nordlichtangler)

Könnte auch eine geeignete Rolle für dich sein! 

Ich habe mir letztlich eine Shimano Stradic GTM RB gekauft.

Gruß
​


----------



## Timmey93 (6. März 2021)

Die Shimano Sahara scheint wohl wirklich eine gute Rolle für den Einsatzzweck zu sein. Eine 4000er wird wohl dann aber auch das maximum sein oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Thomas. (6. März 2021)

Timmey93 schrieb:


> Die Shimano Sahara scheint wohl wirklich eine gute Rolle für den Einsatzzweck zu sein. Eine 4000er wird wohl dann aber auch das maximum sein oder liege ich da falsch?


ich fische 3 in 2500-3000 das ist mehr als ausreichend für nee Matsch, und da würde ich die mit der hohen Übersetzung nehmen 6,2:1


----------



## rhinefisher (6. März 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> fische 3 in 2500-3000 das ist mehr als ausreichend für nee Matsch,


Nee - 4000er ist schon besser.
Klar würde die 3000er von der Stärke her absolut ausreichen, aber da man ausschließlich mit Mono fischt, bietet die größere Rolle einige echte Vorteile; so hat man deutlich weniger Drall, hat den besseren Schnureinzug, die bessere Bremse und natürlich hält die auch viel länger.
Dass die Matchruten mit ner 4000er besser ausbalanciert sind, ist ein weiterer Pluspunkt.
Matchfischen hat halt auch viel mit Ausgewogenheit zu tun.
Diese Khoga Matchfighter hattest Du ja auch schon ind der Hand - oder hatten wir die garnicht aufgebaut..!?
Jedenfalls ne richtig gute Rute - da stimmt einfach alles und in Verbindung mit ner 4000er Sahara und ner guten 0.18er Mono hat man eine klasse Angel!


----------



## Thomas. (6. März 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nee - 4000er ist schon besser.
> Klar würde die von der Stärke her absolut ausreichen, aber da man ausschließlich mit Mono fischt, bietet die größere Rolle einige echte Vorteile; so hat man deutlich weniger Drall, hat den besseren Schnureinzug, die bessere Bremse und natürlich hält die auch viel länger.
> Dass die Matchruten mit ner 4000er besser ausbalanciert sind, ist ein weiterer Pluspunkt.
> Matchfischen hat halt auch viel mit Ausgewogenheit zu tun.
> ...


du hast ja fast immer recht, aber nee Matsch habe ich immer in der Hand und da machen ein Paar gr. schon was aus zumindest mir Hungerhaken, und nein leider wolltest du mir die Khoga nicht zeigen


----------



## Schraetzer (6. März 2021)

Eine Spinnrolle wie bspw. eine Daiwa Exceler oder Legalis kann sicherlich auch einen guten Job an der Posenrute verrichten. Leichter als die Sahara ist sie zudem.


----------



## nostradamus (6. März 2021)

In meinen Augen ist die Kampfbremse das mehr gewicht def wert!


----------



## Timmey93 (6. März 2021)

wade schrieb:


> Eine Spinnrolle wie bspw. eine Daiwa Exceler oder Legalis kann sicherlich auch einen guten Job an der Posenrute verrichten. Leichter als die Sahara ist sie zudem.


Werde ich mir auch mal anschauen, danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Thomas. (6. März 2021)

nostradamus schrieb:


> In meinen Augen ist die Kampfbremse das mehr gewicht def wert!


dem kann ich nur beipflichten, ich fische bis auf wenigen ausnahmen hauptsächlich Kampfbremsen(1000er-6000er) und Freilauf Rollen


----------



## Minimax (6. März 2021)

#Kampfbremse:
War vor ein paar Tagen bei meinem FLAS und der hatte neu einige Größen einer Kampfbremsenrolle dar. Leider habe ich mir den Hersteller nicht gemerkt, fand sie aber nicht uninteressant. Ich menj, der Dealer hat noch gesagt, die wären jetzt neu oder er hat sei neu im Programm? Shimanos warens keine. Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Jason (6. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> #Kampfbremse:
> War vor ein paar Tagen bei meinem FLAS und der hatte neu einige Größen einer Kampfbremsenrolle dar. Leider habe ich mir den Hersteller nicht gemerkt, fand sie aber nicht uninteressant. Ich menj, der Dealer hat noch gesagt, die wären jetzt neu oder er hat sei neu im Programm? Shimanos warens keine. Jemand ne Idee?


Darf ich fragen was FLAS heißt? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Thomas. (6. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Jemand ne Idee?


soweit ich weiß baut außer Shimano nur noch Mitchell welche


----------



## Minimax (6. März 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen was FLAS heißt?
> 
> Gruß Jason


klaro, in früheren Ükelphasen stand das für *F*riendly* L*ocal *A*ngling *S*hop
Halt der Fachhändler vor Ort, immer für einen Plausch zu haben, oder einen Kaffee mit den Shop-Lungerern und etwas Anglerlatein,
grosszügiges ABrunden bei Kleinteilpreisen, Wo ein Halber Liter Maden auch ein Halber Liter ist ohne Sägemehl, der ab und an nen
interessanten Rutenoldtimer für einen Zurücklegt, der dir Deine Karte schonmal reserviert, oder auch mal ne Spule für lau füllt.
Und der dir in aller Seelenruhe und Freundlichkeit Ruten und Rollen zum OVP vertickt, ohne mit der WImper zu zucken, obwohl sie
im Netz für die Hälfte erhältlich sind


----------



## Minimax (6. März 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß baut außer Shimano nur noch Mitchell welche


Ich hab auch schon geguckt, und nur die gefunden. Ich muss wohl nochmal hin, aber ich bin im Moment sehr vulnerabel hinsichtlich einer 10ft 3lbs/ BG 4000er
Deadbait/Festblei/Tauibündel Combo, und werde vermutlich nicht widerstehen können, deswegen möchte ich nicht so bald in den Laden zurück.

EDIT Doch, bei npchmaligem Hinsenen könnte es die Avocet gewesen sein


----------



## Trotta (6. März 2021)

Edit


----------



## Trotta (6. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> #Kampfbremse:
> War vor ein paar Tagen bei meinem FLAS und der hatte neu einige Größen einer Kampfbremsenrolle dar. Leider habe ich mir den Hersteller nicht gemerkt, fand sie aber nicht uninteressant. Ich menj, der Dealer hat noch gesagt, die wären jetzt neu oder er hat sei neu im Programm? Shimanos warens keine. Jemand ne Idee?


Bitte, wieso stöberst Du bei Deinem FLAS, während meiner nicht mal telefonisch zu erreichen ist?! 
Bei Deinem handelt es sich doch vermutlich um FF?


----------



## Thomas. (6. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon geguckt, und nur die gefunden. Ich muss wohl nochmal hin, aber ich bin im Moment sehr vulnerabel hinsichtlich einer 10ft 3lbs/ BG 4000er
> Deadbait/Festblei/Tauibündel Combo, und werde vermutlich nicht widerstehen können, deswegen möchte ich nicht so bald in den Laden zurück.
> 
> EDIT Doch, bei npchmaligem Hinsenen könnte es die Avocet gewesen sein


jetzt hast du mich neugierig gemacht, im Zweifel anrufen


----------



## Minimax (6. März 2021)

Trotta schrieb:


> Bitte, wieso stöberst Du bei Deinem FLAS, während meiner nicht mal telefonisch zu erreichen ist?!
> Bei Deinem handelt es sich doch vermutlich um FF?


Weils mein FLAS ist und nicht irgendein Angelladen. Ja, ist FF- Ruf einfach dort an, Köder sind da und die verkauft er nach Anruf auch to go.

@Thomas.  AUf die Avocet oder die Schwere Ari? Ich hab ja noch nicht mal Deine Nummer!


----------



## Trotta (6. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Weils mein FLAS ist und nicht irgendeiner. Ja, ist FF- Ruf einfach dort an, Köder sind da und die verkauft er nach Anruf auch to go.
> 
> @Thomas.  AUf die Avocet oder die Schwere Ari? Ich hab ja noch nicht mal Deine Nummer!


Dit versuch ich doch seit Tagen. Hast Du ne geheime Durchwahl? Unter der Nummer die bei Google hinterlegt ist hab ich dort noch nie jemanden erreicht. Ich bräuchte allmählich mal die Abgabemarke für '21. (sorry für offtopic)


----------



## Minimax (6. März 2021)

Trotta schrieb:


> Dit versuch ich doch seit Tagen. Hast Du ne geheime Durchwahl? Unter der Nummer die bei Google hinterlegt ist hab ich dort noch nie jemanden erreicht. Ich bräuchte allmählich mal die Abgabemarke für '21. (sorry für offtopic)


Genau wir überlassen das Feld am besten der Diskussion zur angefragten Combo. ich schick dir ne PN


----------



## Thomas. (6. März 2021)

Minimax schrieb:


> Weils mein FLAS ist und nicht irgendein Angelladen. Ja, ist FF- Ruf einfach dort an, Köder sind da und die verkauft er nach Anruf auch to go.
> 
> @Thomas.  AUf die Avocet oder die Schwere Ari? Ich hab ja noch nicht mal Deine Nummer!


kannst gerne meine Nr. haben, aber ich meinte, du weist was ich meinte


----------



## rhinefisher (6. März 2021)

Trotta schrieb:


> Will nicht anzweifeln, dass die Decathlon eine brauchbare Rute ist, aber irgendwas in mir sträubt sich gegen eine Matchrute von diesem Sportdiscounter...
> 
> Wird in dieser Preisklasse sonst nicht noch gerne diese Kogha empfohlen?
> 
> ...



Oh Gott, lieber nicht...
Die ist um Klassen schlechter als die Match Fighter..!

Und ob auf einer Rolle irgendeine Bezeichnung wie "Match" oder "Feeder" oder sonstwas steht , ist völlig egal.
Heckbremsen sind Frontbremsen aus technischen Gründen allerdings weit unterlegen....


----------



## Trotta (6. März 2021)

Ups, dann hatte ich das wohl falsch in Erinnerung!


----------



## Minimax (6. März 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Oh Gott, lieber nicht...


Hier gebe ich Rhinefisher absolut recht. Die ganze Classy Angler Serie ist durch einen hohen Glassanteil unheimlich schwer - bei Ruten zum ABlegen oder kürzeren Modellen mag das gehen, aber nicht bei ner Match. 13ft fast 270g? Da kachen ja die Hühner!


----------



## Schraetzer (6. März 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> dem kann ich nur beipflichten, ich fische bis auf wenigen ausnahmen hauptsächlich Kampfbremsen(1000er-6000er) und Freilauf Rollen


ich habe selbst keine Rolle mit Kampfbremse, kann daher auch nur erahnen, was die Vorteile von diesem System sind. M.E. hat man neben der normalen Bremseinstellung einen Hebel für Bremse zu, Bremse leichtgängig und Bremse schwergängig. Wo würdest du die Vorteile beim Posenangeln sehen?


----------



## Minimax (6. März 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> aber ich meinte, du weist was ich meinte


nein, ich weiss ich nicht was Du meintest, @Thomas.
Minimax


----------



## Trotta (6. März 2021)

Ok, dann hab ich die Rute vielleicht mit der Sensitip oder der Swingtip aus der Serie verwechselt, meine, irgendeine davon wurde im Ükel mal empfohlen. Hab meine Empfehlung  sicherheitshalber mal verschwinden lassen.


----------



## Thomas. (6. März 2021)

wade schrieb:


> M.E. hat man neben der normalen Bremseinstellung einen Hebel für Bremse zu, Bremse leichtgängig und Bremse schwergängig. Wo würdest du die Vorteile beim Posenangeln sehen?


deine Beschreibung stimmt schon mal, ich zb. stelle den Hebel der KB immer so ein das wenn er in der Mitte steht für mich die perfekte Bremskraft hat und zwar so das ich von der Schnurstärke her noch ein wenig Luft nach oben habe wenn mal was größeres beißen sollte, wenn ich den Hebel komplett  zur anderen Richtung lege ist die Bremse meist auf, hat auch mehrere Vorteile beim Keschern, bremse auf und ich kann die Rute ablegen ohne den Bügel zu öffnen, ebenso wenn ich für Königstiger muss oder lange nichts beißt und mir die Äuglein zufallen könnten ist es praktisch das mir die Rute nicht ins Nass gezogen wird.
und der größte Vorteil ist das ich nicht wie bei einer Frontbremse jedes mal wider neu einstellen muss wenn ich Bremse benutzt habe, Mitte und Fertig.

Letztendlich ist alles Geschmacksache, und das eine Frontbremse besser als eine Heckbremse ist wie hier viele Ahnungslose behaupten ist Quatsch, gerade bei den  Rollengrößen wo wir hier von reden, vom Karpfen mal abgesehen hat mir bis jetzt kein Fisch der so im Teich rum schwimmt meine Bremse zum singen gebracht wenn ich es nicht wollte.
PS. ich fische auf der Match 0,14-0,18er Schnüre das noch mal zum Thema Bremse


----------



## rhinefisher (7. März 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> das eine Frontbremse besser als eine Heckbremse ist wie hier viele Ahnungslose behaupten ist Quatsch,


Nöö - isses nicht...
Vergleiche doch mal die Scheiben von Heck- und Frontbremsmodellen.
Nur weil Du ein Kleinfischspezialist bis, muss das ja nicht auf jeden zutreffen....


----------



## Thomas. (7. März 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Nöö - isses nicht...
> Vergleiche doch mal die Scheiben von Heck- und Frontbremsmodellen.


den vergleich gibt es hier im Forum schon irgend wo, da habe ich die Heckbremse einer Daiwa AB 9050 gezeigt, bzw. gemäßen im vergleich zu einer großen Frontbremse, Ergebnis war das die Heck nix kleiner war


----------



## rhinefisher (7. März 2021)

Deshalb gibt es ja auch soviele Großfischrollen mit Heckbremse..... 
Ich habe NUR schlechte Erfahrungen mit diesen Dingern gemacht.
Und ich kenne auch nur schlechte Erfahrungen von Anderen.
Aber wer soviele Rollen besitzt wie Du, der benutzt die einzelne ja auch nur alle paar Jahre mal.... 
Da hält der Plunder dann schon lange... .  
Ich hasse Heckbremsen....


----------



## magut (7. März 2021)

Ich habe NUR schlechte Erfahrungen mit diesen Dingern gemacht.
Und ich kenne auch nur schlechte Erfahrungen von Anderen.

Das ist mal vollkommener Schwachsinn-- Sorry aber ist so

Ich fisch Heckbremsen sehr gern, bei der Richtigen Rolle wirst du keinen Unterschied zur FB merken. Die Bremswirkung geht da direkt auf die Achse-- meiner Meinung nach ein Vorteil  --  Leider lassen sich die die meisten mit der "Größe der Bremsscheiben" in die Irre führen (ja auch gehts um die Größe)  Ich angle seit 40 Jahren und hab gute Fische gefangen, aber für keinen Süßwasserfisch war die Bremsleistung zu wenig oder die Bremse wurde zu heiß  

wenn schlechte Erfahrungen , dann nur mit billigen HB Rollen, da gibst es aber von den FB auch enorm viel Schrott am Markt.
Mein Proble ist eher, daß ich derzeit keine höherwertige HB Rolle kenne. Spro Nova war die letzte wo ich noch ein paar auf "Bestand " gekauft hab. Sollte also jemand wiede mal einen Hersteller kennen der hochwertige HB Rollen baut bitte anführen.


----------



## Thomas. (7. März 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> Deshalb gibt es ja auch soviele Großfischrollen mit Heckbremse.....


wenn wir mal den Wels beiseite lassen, und nur den Groß Karpfen als Referenz nehmen, sind mit die Besten Rollen die BR Heckbremser von Shimano, ST,DL,XT, X-Aero
und die alten Aero 6010 GT sind sowieso Legendär


----------



## Thomas. (7. März 2021)

rhinefisher schrieb:


> habe NUR schlechte Erfahrungen mit diesen Dingern gemacht.


kann doch gar nicht sein, du fängst doch nix


----------



## rhinefisher (7. März 2021)

Das stimmt allerdings - ich bin ja mehr mit futtern als mit füttern beschäftigt.....


----------



## rhinefisher (7. März 2021)

magut schrieb:


> Das ist mal vollkommener Schwachsinn-





magut schrieb:


> . Die Bremswirkung geht da direkt auf die Achse-- meiner Meinung nach ein Vorteil



Jetzt bin ich überzeugt - endlich mal jemand mit Ahnung....


----------



## nostradamus (7. März 2021)

Thomas. schrieb:


> dem kann ich nur beipflichten, ich fische bis auf wenigen ausnahmen hauptsächlich Kampfbremsen(1000er-6000er) und Freilauf Rollen



H Thomas 
welche Rolle gibt es in einer 5000 oder 6000er größe mit Kampfbremse? 
Wie bereits vorher geschrieben, kenne ich mich mit der Thematik nicht so mega aus. Habe bisher immer andere Marken gefischt. 
Das Thema Kampfbremse ist wieder ins gedächnis gekommen, da ich vor 20 Jahren gerne mit so Modellen gefischt habe....


----------



## Thomas. (7. März 2021)

nostradamus schrieb:


> H Thomas
> welche Rolle gibt es in einer 5000 oder 6000er größe mit Kampfbremse?
> Wie bereits vorher geschrieben, kenne ich mich mit der Thematik nicht so mega aus. Habe bisher immer andere Marken gefischt.
> Das Thema Kampfbremse ist wieder ins gedächnis gekommen, da ich vor 20 Jahren gerne mit so Modellen gefischt habe....


Aktuell gibt es nur Größen bis 4000er, Shimano hatte mal die Carbomatic, 0,35-500m 
hier mal ein Größen vergleich zur einer 1000er


----------



## nostradamus (7. März 2021)

danke
ich mag die plastikspulen nicht ...


----------



## Timmey93 (8. März 2021)

Also ich habe mich nun entschieden,
es wird die Kombi aus Browning Black Magic in 3.90m und die Browning Rolle. 
Denke damit hat er einen guten Start. 

Ich danke euch allen für die tollen Empfehlungen. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (8. März 2021)

Timmey93 schrieb:


> Also ich habe mich nun entschieden,
> es wird die Kombi aus Browning Black Magic in 3.90m und die Browning Rolle.
> Denke damit hat er einen guten Start.
> 
> ...



Freut mich, dass Du dich entschieden hast. Mit der Browning machst Du auf jeden Fall nichts falsch, da wird sich dein Vater freuen.
Leihe dir die Rute dann ruhig einmal aus.


----------

